
CVE-2019-8912: Use After Free Vuln in All Linux Kernels Up to 4.20.10 - LinuxBender
https://nvd.nist.gov/vuln/detail/CVE-2019-8912
======
cmurf
Dup.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19210727](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19210727)

~~~
surge
Yeah but this link is better.

------
thefounder
Can Rust prevent such bugs?

~~~
topspin
Yes.

The bug itself is a classic case of faulty management of ownership. The Rust
compiler won't compile such code.

------
caf
This appears to have been discovered by the syzkaller fuzzer.

------
A2017U1
> In the Linux kernel through 4.20.11

Perhaps mods should update the title for the benefit of those who only browse
headlines?

